# C/S for Sig O 1 RCR c.1971



## avgpjon (12 Jan 2011)

The subject line pretty well says it all.

Can anyone advise the call sign for the Signal Officer attached to 1 RCR in 1971?

I own a 1971 M38AlCDN3, CFR 09048. It's provenance shows that it spent most of its time with 1 RCR.

I'm in the process of installing a dual IKEE (AN/VRC-46, AN/VRC-125) , hence the query so that the proper stencil can be applied.

If it's more convenient, an e-mail to jon132@hughes.net is OK.


----------



## REDinstaller (13 Jan 2011)

91 is the present C/S for a Sig O. I can't see that changing at any time, but I will look a little deeper.


----------



## avgpjon (13 Jan 2011)

Tango 18A...Roger that and thanks. I'm hoping that you find out that 91 would have been also applicable in 1971.


----------

